# Why is my filter so...



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

On Sunday I lost my second fish (Phoebe, a glowlight tetra) to my filter. The first time a otto got sucked up (Spots.) tHis time I got her out, but she still died from a broken backbone or something (Her body was kinda curved when she died.) What happens is the part of the filter that stops fish from getting sucked up falls off. This seems to happen like once a year (third time, third year) (the first time I didn't lose any fish.) Has this happend to anybody. What do you do? *sad 
P.S I have a filter that hangs off the side (what do you call those types?)


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Those types of filters are called "Hang On Back" filters. What brand of filter is it? Does it get bumped a lot? You might want to consider getting a replacement intake for the filter if it continues to fall off.

Edit: You might consider putting a tiny bit of aquarium safe silicone on the intake to prevent it from coming off again. If you decide to go that route make sure you can still get the intake off for maintenance.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Future...

There are filter intake covers sold on the internet. I've used them on my Aquaclear HOBs and they work fine. It's just a cover with very small slots in it, that slips over the intake tube. It keeps out even the smallest fry. I keep Fancy Guppies and the fry are very small. Occasionally, a couple get into the filter, but they're rarely injured.

I keep large tanks and underfilter them, so there's less suction and it's safer for my small fish. I do replace half the water in my tanks weekly, so I don't need strong filtration. By contantly flushing clean, treated water through the tanks, I've eliminated the need for extra filtration. It's made things a lot safer for the fry.

Do an internet search and you'll likely find the cover you need.

B


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

To do it cheap?.. Go to lowes or hd.. buy a sponge from the hardware section.. cut it in 1/4ths.. insert a knife or razor blade into one end.. jam the intake tube into it.. and you've a 50 cent guarantee your fish won't be sucked into the intake.. KISS.. Keep it Simple Someone.. bill in va.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Get some nice porous sponge material, cut a hole, and stick it over the inlet pipe. It's called a prefilter. PetsMart sells some good sponge material.


----------

